# 1946 Monark Super Deluxe



## jacob9795 (Jun 9, 2016)

This is the only green '46 Monark Super Deluxe I've ever seen; missing the light. The saddle is incorrect along with some other things but a great color combo. It's too overpriced but a great bike (California price inflation).

https://ventura.craigslist.org/bik/5619538799.html


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 9, 2016)

Them there pedals must have added at least five bills to the $990.00 price tag.


----------



## jacob9795 (Jun 9, 2016)

Minus the expensive For Sale sign and that weird bracket too...


The tires are kind of expensive; I'm at $350 on this one as far as value goes


----------



## benmcjamin (Jun 16, 2016)

how much was he asking??
i might be interested?


----------



## jacob9795 (Jun 17, 2016)

He was asking $990. Stay away! I bought a '48 only missing a handlebar grip for $400. The good deals are out there, we just need to be patient.


----------

